# Creativity Brainstorming Thread



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Let's see how this will go: I dedicate this thread to sketches, thoughts, brainstorming, and perhaps a polished "work" or 2 that you'd like to hear some feed back on. Specifically something other than composition (since we have a whole sub-forum dedicated to that). Writing, visual art maybe?

Help people come up with ideas! This is a non-copyrighted area, so it's free for all. After all, creativity can be for a hobby too, and we shouldn't have to be SO caught up with maintaining and preserving "our ideas." There are plenty of other sites for that, and often when I've been online on those, they say it's best not to post anything you plan to copyright, if that indeed be a goal.

Also a place for commissions!

-----------------------

Some of you know about my Short Story Blog here on TC. A surprisingly high number of people have visited them over the past 5 years. I write maybe 3-4 quasi novellas each year. I finished one a few weeks ago, and I've had writer's block again. I've wondered where I can go next.

To have a little background, I'm a "seriousness" addict. It must be deep or I just can't write. Usually romances, tragic subject matters. _Serious _drama. I'm wondering if I should try something different... maybe something comedic?

If I have anything in my mind at all lately, it's character sketches. One way of going about making a story, so I've heard, is start with a character, and build around them some context: place, date, occupation, social circle. I've asked people to throw out names and ideas to me in the past, and that's worked for me. I don't always take the ideas, but they inspire me one way or another. You wanna be a part of a story that I can write? You can help!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Sudoku by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr

A piece of digital art I made recently from scratch. I took a sudoku grid and replaced the numbers by colours.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

One composer working under a number of pseudonyms, however this composer has recently been contacted under his/her four or so pseudonyms plus real name to compose for a concert featuring 5 new works by who _they_ think are 5 different composers.

I recently wrote a short story about a composer whose music was to premiere at a new music festival, but due to the self-centredness of the artistic director and the snobbery of the composer, the composer quit two days before the premiere. This left a 20 minute slot in the programme to fill....so the artistic director ended up contacting an old friend who would do anything for a bit of money to put together a random series of notes on a page and pretend to conduct musicians who are pretending to interpret this pretend new work for 20 minutes...all the while, the friend is actually pretending to be the composer who quit. In the end, the piece of garbage is a huge hit among the critics and new music aficionados even though there was not an ounce of thought that went into it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

How does this premise sound... a little dialogue sketch (in comedic fashion), an idea brewing in my mind:

*clock strikes midnight*

:"And so as I was saying, dear friend, I really think after so many years I ought to go speak to _Mr. You-Know-Who_ over there, we didn't get along very well in the past, you know?"

:"I agree! There's no time like the present--err---future---"

:"Bah! Don't be starting that joke again."

:"AGH I rolled 43 times! _43 TIMES!!_" moaning exclamation 50 paces away.

:"Oh shut up, Petya!"

:"You don't know how I suffer!"

:"Well, how would you like it to be getting a shabby flower just once a year on your birthday? You get like 20 dozen roses on yours!"

:"So? At least people don't associate you with SWEETS!"

:"Course they do! Remember that time I brought my mom's tea cakes to Conservatory?"

:"I was DEAD already!"

:"Oh sorry, I forgot."

:tiphat:


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

I want to check in because I very much like this thread. I have been hesitant to post because I actually plan on submitting a (almost) revised short narrative (~5k) for publication. Don't want to post anything before doing that. 

Still, when I have something nascent or free to post, I plan to!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I wrote a quick story in 3 days recently, a sort of surrealist fantasy. It ended up being entirely different than I expected, but I think it turned out cool. I can't really put excerpts here because it wouldn't really makes sense though.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

So is this thread more for sketches? I don't really do sketches, I just start works of fiction and see where they take me, every now and then.


----------

